# Low tech tank pictures



## leemonk

Hey,

I'm looking for some inspiration and wanted to see tons and tons of low tech (no Co2, no ferts etc) pictures.

I thought perhaps one location for these lowtechs might be good!

Lets see what you got   

Regards

Lee


----------



## Christie_ZXR

That's my biorb:






Super proud of it   No co2, ferts or filter. Just soil, sand, plants and light


----------



## leemonk

That looks lovely!

Do you have any fish/shrimp in there or is it your outside inside garden   

Regards

Lee


----------



## sr20det

Still in the making, but is or will be low tech


----------



## awtong

This is my low tech 450l Vision.  No CO2, sand substrate with root tabs and the occasional dose of liquid ferts.  I have only dosed ferts once a week for a few weeks as the plant mass has gone up.





Andy


----------



## Tom

I wish I'd taken a camera to school yesterday when I did my half-termly maintenance on a tank I installed for them a couple of years ago. It's looking pretty good - mainly Crypts, but with some Swords at the back. I've recently thinned it out and added different grades of pebbles to create some open space as it was a real jungle!! Growth is the best I've seen. 

Sorry about the horrendous pic though, it's off my phone and there's a window behind the tank giving loads of glare.


----------



## Christie_ZXR

I've usually got cherry shrimp and a few celetsial pearl danios in there. But there's also a couple of ottos being babysat at the moment! Going to have great fun catching them when their other tank is ready and I've got to get them out, not looking forward to that...lol


----------



## sr20det

Christie_ZXR said:
			
		

> I've usually got cherry shrimp and a few celetsial pearl danios in there. But there's also a couple of ottos being babysat at the moment! Going to have great fun catching them when their other tank is ready and I've got to get them out, not looking forward to that...lol



Bottle traps set for shrimp seem to be effective in catching Otto's from what i have read. Some veg or Algae waffer in the bottom, lights out and fingers crossed you may catch an otto if not all in the morning?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside




----------



## leemonk

All looking good.

I was reluctant to consider low tech tanks, even though that was all i was able to do, simply because I thought they wouldn't look good!!!

How wrong was I?

Lee


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

I also forgot to add, that my
Lighting would probably be considered as high and along as you supplement with easycarbo as per bottle, and with an all in one fert ( or EI  ) then you should be okay.

Wouldnt reccomend high lighting without a carbon or fert source though.

It will be like an algae party in your tank.


----------



## spyder

leemonk said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for some inspiration and wanted to see tons and tons of low tech *(no Co2, no ferts etc)* pictures.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lee





			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Mines a fairly low tech setup (easycarbo & TPN+)



Not exactly sticking the the OP's thread.  

*Christie_ZXR* That orb looks fantastic. Are you by any chance running the LED light? We have one we want to break down soon so may try unheated, unfiltered to save on energy costs.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

spyder said:
			
		

> leemonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for some inspiration and wanted to see tons and tons of low tech *(no Co2, no ferts etc)* pictures.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a fairly low tech setup (easycarbo & TPN+)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly sticking the the OP's thread.
Click to expand...


No Co2 used, but yes I agree about the ferts. What would you class this as then?

As I havent had to trim anything yet really, and its been 5 weeks  

Just showing a lowish maintenance tank. Hope thats alright 

Regards,


----------



## JenCliBee

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> spyder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leemonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for some inspiration and wanted to see tons and tons of low tech *(no Co2, no ferts etc)* pictures.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a fairly low tech setup (easycarbo & TPN+)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly sticking the the OP's thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Co2 used, but yes I agree about the ferts. What would you class this as then?
> 
> As I havent had to trim anything yet really, and its been 5 weeks
> 
> Just showing a lowish maintenance tank. Hope thats alright
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...



The addition of easy carbo makes it hightech mate.... it is also considered to be adding co2, just liquid form.

but..... i have to admit the tank is looking very nice for such a simply layout   ... as do all the others people have posted


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Okay sowiii


----------



## JenCliBee

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Okay sowiii




LOL.. i doubt there is any need mate, no harm in showing your tank... everybody loves tank pics weather they be a little off topic or not


----------



## leemonk

MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS


----------



## OllieNZ

Mine post trim. It has really grown in since this pic I'll add a new pic here in the next 48hs or so


----------



## creg

loving that one ^


----------



## OllieNZ

creg said:
			
		

> loving that one ^


+1 for yours. Is it stocked?


----------



## creg

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> creg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving that one ^
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for yours. Is it stocked?
Click to expand...


yeah you wouldnt believe it but theres about 40 fish in there. checkered barb, pentazona barb, zebra loach, bristlenose plec, pearl gourami, siamese algae eaters and a few random fish from my old 60l tank.

do you have a journal for your tank?

not sure if people count mine as low tech though cus i use liquid ferts, it is low light and no co2.


----------



## OllieNZ

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19969
Not very busy and overdue an update sorry  hopefully I'll be able to do that in the next couple of days.


----------



## somethingfishy

My first tank, low tech of course 









A few months in ... has been a learning curb im not a natural thats for sure


----------



## OllieNZ

And a quick update pic, please excuse the quality as my camera is broken and had to use my phone.


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## faizal

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> And a quick update pic, please excuse the quality as my camera is broken and had to use my phone.



Please please tell me you have  more pics & details of this tank. This low tech tank is absolutely fabulous. Congratulations mate. What is your plant list in this tank? Is that hygrophila corymbosa compact that you have in there at the rightish fore-midground there?


----------



## johnski

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> And a quick update pic, please excuse the quality as my camera is broken and had to use my phone.



That looks mint. Care to share some more info on it?


----------



## sr20det

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19969
> Not very busy and overdue an update sorry  hopefully I'll be able to do that in the next couple of days.



Is indeed a awesome tank and build, love the tangs.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Some great looking tanks, keep them coming. One I did some time ago, a 60x30x30cm (about 54 litres) low-energy tank, no ferts, no CO2, no organic carbon, just a couple of cms of soil under the same thickness of course sand.


----------



## Christie_ZXR

spyder said:
			
		

> *Christie_ZXR* That orb looks fantastic. Are you by any chance running the LED light? We have one we want to break down soon so may try unheated, unfiltered to save on energy costs.



No, um, sort of managed to break the led light unit...so I can't comment on if it would have worked. There's an 18" tube mounted on the underneath of the shelf above the tank. The brown thing with the flower and diamonte on is my awesome DIY effort at a cover for it!    It's a reflector that I've covered. Tried it without any sort of cover, but it looked really silly and the glare was irritating.

I love the look of biorbs (I have two!   ) but hate the maintenance that comes with their awful filter, so defo recommend this way of running one.


----------



## Little-AL

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> My first tank, low tech of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months in ... has been a learning curb im not a natural thats for sure



Love this one! Plants look great around the wood


----------



## BigTom

All low tech, no added ferts or co2 and low light -

240L shallow, old scape -
















...and more recent rescape -



 

And two little 25l nanos -


----------



## Alastair

awesome tom. ive said it so many times but this is my all time fave tank


----------



## faizal

A much less humble presentation i'm afraid.  

My 8 yr old son's 15 US gallon tank. No water changes, non co2, no excel, just topping off evaporated water & feeding the fishes. 1.3 WPG of T8 lighting, 
Filter: Hang on back
Substrate : JBL aquabasis plus & some old aquasoil amazonia


----------



## Polyester

Just amazing!

Alastair, now I see where you got inspiration from


----------



## Tim Harrison

BigTom said:
			
		

> All low tech, no added ferts or co2 and low light -
> 
> 240L shallow, old scape -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and more recent rescape -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two little 25l nanos -



Amazing...Your nanos - exactly what lighting are you using, what substrate and are they filtered and how?


----------



## greenjar

This is my efforts.  Low tech and el natural, just like nature intended....


----------



## BigTom

Troi said:
			
		

> Amazing...Your nanos - exactly what lighting are you using, what substrate and are they filtered and how?



Sorry for the slow reply, satellite internet connection was down for a bit...

The nanos are using ADA Amazonia II, each filtered with a Dennerl Corner 'Eckfilter' and all three are lit by a single 39W T5 light -


----------



## faizal

Tom,..those nanos are looking simply awesome.  

Greenjar,...what kind of light are you using in your tank. And could you be kind enough to provide a plant list please? Link to your journal? Are you using flourite for substrate?


----------



## Alastair

Here's my low tech currently in progress 


[/url]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sr20det

BigTom said:
			
		

> Troi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing...Your nanos - exactly what lighting are you using, what substrate and are they filtered and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the slow reply, satellite internet connection was down for a bit...
> 
> The nanos are using ADA Amazonia II, each filtered with a Dennerl Corner 'Eckfilter' and all three are lit by a single 39W T5 light -
Click to expand...


Are they stocked with any fish, seen these before, envious


----------



## LancsRick

Wow, I still have a long way to go!


----------



## Tresbling

I've just put this pic on my journal but I thought I'd put it here as well as it's certainly low tech - low light, inert substrate, excel and micronutrients...






Tom, your tanks are amazing - I love the 'out-of-tank' plants and the dead leaves, good look


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Tresbling said:
			
		

> it's certainly low tech - low light, inert substrate, excel and micronutrients.



tank is high tech with excel dosing but im sure we'll let you off as it looks awesome!!  such an unusual shape tank, looks like its glass???


----------



## BigTom

sr20det said:
			
		

> Are they stocked with any fish, seen these before, envious



Following a bit of a stock shuffle last month, tanks now have the following occupants...

Left - 3 _Parosphromenus sp 'sentang'_, 5 _Indostomus paradoxus_ 
Mid - 6 _Boraras uropthalmoides_, 6 _Brachygobious aggregatus_
Right - 2 _Trichopsis pumila_, 7 _Boraras maculatus_


----------



## Tresbling

> tank is high tech with excel dosing but im sure we'll let you off as it looks awesome!! such an unusual shape tank, looks like its glass???



Yes it is glass, just a big goldfish bowl essentially   OK, so maybe it's _lower _tech - still no pressurised CO2, very low light and no NPK dosing - definitely not high! Perhaps we should introduce medium tech???


----------



## leemonk

Guys...

So glad I started this thread.....all incredibly inspiring.

I was away and forgot to check in and i did today and wow.... just brilliant guys....

I've cleaned out my old tank and have order new bits and bobs (mostly hardware) that is going to arrive over the next few days, so I hope to be starting soon.

Keep the pictures coming so I can get some more ideas.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## tim

my low tech fishbox 40 do add ferts now and then 20% w/c weekly 5 hour photoperiod 


 brilliant thread some stunning low tech setups


----------



## Tim Harrison

What about this one?


----------



## Ady34

Troi said:
			
		

> What about this one?



Hi troi, any links to that tank please as i would like to read more about it again. I remember seeing it before but cant remember what it was called or if it was a journal. Its a beaut.
Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland




----------



## Tim Harrison

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Troi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi troi, any links to that tank please as i would like to read more about it again. I remember seeing it before but cant remember what it was called or if it was a journal. Its a beaut.
> Thanks,
> Ady.
Click to expand...


Thanks, the link is viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19761 but unfortunately I moved the photos.


----------



## sr20det

Troi said:
			
		

> What about this one?



Stunning, low tech? For real?  Looks better then some high tech's IMO.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Oh yep, it's for real...but I must confess to adding 1/5 recommended TNC Lite dose per week & TNC Complete once a month. I think that the key is lighting especially in the absence of CO2 injection. However, I have found that vallis hates additional ferts dosing and melts completely in a couple of days if it is subjected to organic carbon. Go figure?


----------



## faizal

That's looking nice & clean Troi.   Congratulations. 

What kind of organic carbon Troi? If I remember it correctly,...I think I read it at barrreport.com that vallis don't do well with liquid carbon addition.


----------



## faizal

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

>



What kind of foreground plants are those mate? It's a very nice tank  Do you have a link to a journal. I'm sorry i missed this one.


----------



## Westyggx

faizal said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of foreground plants are those mate? It's a very nice tank  Do you have a link to a journal. I'm sorry i missed this one.
Click to expand...


Riccia fluitans


----------



## Iain Sutherland

dwarf riccia mate. no journal but a few more pics here.
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=22197


----------



## Westyggx




----------



## Aquadream

There is one more. Some will say it''s not low tech, because i used some Easy carbo for algae prevention, but I think that's all semantics.
The tank is with used Amazonia capped with Aquatic nature shrimp soil. It is what I had at the time I made this nano.
Ferts are Easy Life Profito and Potassium. Easy carbo in tiny amounts as algae prevention.
Hang on external filter from price range around 15£.
Light PL 11W and LED 10W, because it was also what I had in handy. I didn't want to spend for proper light on that one.
No CO2, no CO2 checker, no tests of any kind.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Very nice; reminds me of a woodland glade.


----------



## sr20det

Aquadream said:
			
		

> There is one more. Some will say it''s not low tech, because i used some Easy carbo for algae prevention, but I think that's all semantics.
> The tank is with used Amazonia capped with Aquatic nature shrimp soil. It is what I had at the time I made this nano.
> Ferts are Easy Life Profito and Potassium. Easy carbo in tiny amounts as algae prevention.
> Hang on external filter from price range around 15£.
> Light PL 11W and LED 10W, because it was also what I had in handy. I didn't want to spend for proper light on that one.
> No CO2, no CO2 checker, no tests of any kind.



What carpet is that? Looks awesome


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sticky?


----------



## nayr88

Aquadream said:
			
		

> There is one more. Some will say it''s not low tech, because i used some Easy carbo for algae prevention, but I think that's all semantics.
> The tank is with used Amazonia capped with Aquatic nature shrimp soil. It is what I had at the time I made this nano.
> Ferts are Easy Life Profito and Potassium. Easy carbo in tiny amounts as algae prevention.
> Hang on external filter from price range around 15£.
> Light PL 11W and LED 10W, because it was also what I had in handy. I didn't want to spend for proper light on that one.
> No CO2, no CO2 checker, no tests of any kind.




this is no way 'low tech' sorry but aquatic soil, ferts and liquid co2 aswell as filtration and decent lighting is not lo tech
id expect your average lo tech to be either top soil topped with gravel minimal filtration with minimal water changes no additional ferts and no liquid co2, thats not to say your tank is 'high tech' but not everything fits into just 2 categories.

doesnt take away from the fact its a stunning tank. congratulations


----------



## Swampy

Nice set-ups, I'm jealous, their all a lot cleaner looking than mine.    

Martin.


----------



## Ady34

Troi said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi troi, any links to that tank please as i would like to read more about it again. I remember seeing it before but cant remember what it was called or if it was a journal. Its a beaut.
> Thanks,
> Ady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, the link is viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19761 but unfortunately I moved the photos.
Click to expand...

Congrats on the pfk article, i opened this months magazine and was like... i know that tank!


----------



## John S

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the pfk article, i opened this months magazine and was like... i know that tank!



We can put a face to the name now.  Looking forward to reading this later


----------



## Tim Harrison

davem said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the pfk article, i opened this months magazine and was like... i know that tank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can put a face to the name now.  Looking forward to reading this later
Click to expand...


Thanks guys, believe it or not I haven't actually seen it yet; I'm hoping to get a copy Monday


----------



## faizal

Does pfk have an online issue? How does one subscribe to it?


----------



## tosoross

awtong said:
			
		

> This is my low tech 450l Vision.  No CO2, sand substrate with root tabs and the occasional dose of liquid ferts.  I have only dosed ferts once a week for a few weeks as the plant mass has gone up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Beautiful tank you have


----------



## Tim Harrison

My sons low-energy soil substrate tank...no ferts...no nothing, except neglect. Arcadia Ellipse 24w T5 light - 4hrs on - 4hrs siesta - 4 hrs on, and an All Ponds Solution canister filter. It was a half hour scape thrown together a couple of months ago; the plants have grown really well mostly from cuttings. Excuse the naff photography.


----------



## John S

Looks good Tim. What volume is the tank?


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thanks John - it's a Fluval Roma 90 (litres), with the hood removed.


----------



## faizal

Wow Troi,...that looks awesome. I suppose it's got your personal recipe as its substrate?  I am not familiar with the fluval Roma,...  How deep is the tank?


----------



## sarahtermite

That is beautiful - all the plants look so lush and algae-free. I want it!


----------



## Otto72

Just goes to show what you can achieve with hardly any effort, looks amazing!
Whats the plant in the very left hand corner?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Otto72 said:
			
		

> Just goes to show what you can achieve with hardly any effort, looks amazing!
> Whats the plant in the very left hand corner?




Looks to be Hydrocoytle sp. 'Japan', otto mate. Looks well!


----------



## Tim Harrison

faizal said:
			
		

> Wow Troi,...that looks awesome. I suppose it's got your personal recipe as its substrate?  I am not familiar with the fluval Roma,...  How deep is the tank?



Hi faizal, thanks, the substrate is 1:1 mix of J Arthur Bowers aquatic compost and moss peat. The high organic matter content of the mix provides CO2 as it decomposes; IMO a significant enough amount to enhance plant growth. Plus it has a high CEC.

The tank measures  60 x 35 x H45 cm http://uk.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aquariums/F ... Sets/15405



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> That is beautiful - all the plants look so lush and algae-free. I want it!



That's kind of you to say so, the plants are all doing well, no real deficiencies that I can detect, and surprisingly algae free (but not totally) despite 24watts of T5; IMO T8 lighting is better suited to a low-energy tank.

It did have algae issues but I reduced the photoperiod and increased the siesta period, plus the taller plants - Vallis and Hygrophila  - have spread across the surface creating shade. I also have _Aponogeton natans_ throwing out floating leaves; not only does it provide shade it also gives the plant the aerial advantage - and it looks amazing too. Ottos and Amano shrimp also help. 



			
				Otto72 said:
			
		

> Just goes to show what you can achieve with hardly any effort, looks amazing!
> Whats the plant in the very left hand corner?



Thanks, I try to choose the right plants from the outset, then they as good as look after themselves. However, experimenting with species that aren't supposed to work well can prove surprising. 



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Otto72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just goes to show what you can achieve with hardly any effort, looks amazing!
> Whats the plant in the very left hand corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be Hydrocoytle sp. 'Japan', otto mate. Looks well!
Click to expand...


You are right it is Hydrocotyle sp 'Japan', and it has spread from a couple of small cuttings, so it's made itself at home and is doing well, thanks.


----------



## ZliBrka

This is short video of my 54l aquarium (about 2 months old). No CO2, no ferts.
Just plant substrate, JBL e701, 2 x 13W T5 765, RCS, Amano shrimps and otto.


----------



## leemonk

Finally got around to mine...........

I need to add more plants at the back and some more stem/floating ones.


----------



## thag

This are some of mine...

The pictures frome shop are a litle bad, becouse its hard to take photos there. We have many outdoor light, becouse the shop is in shopping centre.

Aquariums frome shop where I work ( I did them)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fluval Flora 33L 11W light, a litle of co2.





The day after I did it 





"today"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

54L Juwel Koral 60, 15w light no co2







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fluval Aqua box 5L 5w lamp, no co2, no filter






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tetra 20 L Aquarium 10w lamp, no co2







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Juwel vision 450, 450L (biotom sud america) 4x 54w lamp, no co2






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My 110L Aquarium (old picture) 2x 20w lamp, no co2


----------



## Alastair

Love that tetra 20l. That's gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thag

Hahaha that Tetra was an accident. It wasnt ment to be 
A girl both it and she brig it back becose the glass was broken. So the boss said we will throw it away. I said no, i fixed it and here it is  The only thing I changed the filter, the original is too big


----------



## Alastair

What cryptocoryne species is in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thag

I rly dont know, i wolud like to know it to


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
This is the tank in the back of the lab. It has been set up 2 years, silica sand substrate, 2 x 14W T5 on a 12 hour day, but with some natural light, no fertiliser addition ever, but dead leaves added regularly, water changes with rain-water, and mostly live food. Conductivity is about 100 microS, and I haven't tested anything else. 


 
and from above:



_in situ_




As maintenance is sometimes problematic, I certainly wouldn't want the plants to grow any-more quickly than they do.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster

Ha,Ha, Look's like the plant's in the tank's are doin better than the one in pot on the file cabinet.
Thought I saw some shrimp, and checkerboard cichlid's? Do the cichlid's eat many?
Am looking for small cichlid to place in 80 gallon tank that won't hunt down all my cherry shrimp.
your thought's?


----------



## darren636

looks like cryptocoryne legroi  to  me. Mine  are  very  similar,  although  i  have  2 batches  that  have  slightly  different  colouring.


----------



## leemonk

Looking good!!!

Keep'em coming.......


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


> Look's like the plant's in the tank's are doin better than the one in pot on the file cabinet.


 No they are not going to win any prizes are they? The _Monstera _ and _Ficus benjamina_ have perked up a bit since then, but they don't like the low light and central heating in the winter. The other plant is _Ruellia makoyana_, it would have looked better if I'd taken the dead flowers of it, but is actually a good house plant, flowering  ~300 days a year. 


> Thought I saw some shrimp, and checkerboard cichlid's? Do the cichlid's eat many?


 There are still a few left in there, the Checkerboards have grown a bit and now spawned, but they have small mouths and don't eat the full sized Cherries like the _Apistogramma_ will. They are really interesting to watch and quite different from all the other Cichlids I've kept. They also eat absolutely anything (including flake and the cucumber) which has really surprised me.

These are _Dicrossus maculatus_, which seem a lot less demanding than _D. filamentosus_. I'll try and get a photo of the male later today, he is excluded from "the jungle" by mum a the moment, and is a bit of a looker.  I didn't get any fry from the last spawning, but fingers crossed for this one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## thag

No its one frome tropica. I think it "tropica" 

or is this http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantd ... x?pid=109C
or this   http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantd ... x?pid=109E


----------



## dw1305

*Re: Low tech tank pictures - Checkerboard male*

Hi all,
I still didn't get him at his best, he has really long fins, but they aren't like _Apistogrammas_ that I'm used to. The male _Apistogramma_ turns side-ways on and slowly "sails" past the female with all fins out looking like a galleon.

But he puts all his fins out, then only poses very briefly, before he flashes his fins up and down really quickly (more like a Thread-fin Rainbow) in front of the female. She doesn't tend to come out into the open very much, so I just get glimpses of him displaying to her between the plants.





cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom

Lovely fish Darrel, these are definitely on my 'one day when I have space for a SA setup' list.


----------

